# FREE car seat clinic in Whitby, no appointment necessary.



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Over 80% of child restraints are not used properly. Come out to this FREE event to have yours checked out by trained, certified Child Restraint Systems Technicians.

*Carseat Safety Clinic

Marigold Ford, Hwy 2 in Whitby - Jun 27, 2010

From 10-2PM stop by Marigold Ford in Whitby for the Carseat Safety Clinic. 4 out of 5 seats are not correctly installed! There will be trained techs on site who will teach you how to keep your little ones safe in their seats. No appointment necessary, just drop in.*


----------

